
Facebook’s role in Brexit, and the threat to democracy - kayza
https://www.ted.com/talks/carole_cadwalladr_facebook_s_role_in_brexit_and_the_threat_to_democracy?language=de
======
Bakary
I find the subtext of all of these articles and complaints somewhat
irritating, even if I am politically aligned along the same "side".

If people vote for this or that populist, then they must have been tricked. If
they were better informed, they would surely vote for The Economist-style
liberal centrist status quo, right? Sad to see that democracy is dead and that
these voters are completely wrong about their own lives, eh?

~~~
someguydave
Arguing that power should be distributed and the people’s vote respected isn’t
a route to personal power or success.

Instead we get the pitch: “the people were misled and it’s all X’s fault, vote
for me to curb X’s power”. Presently, X is facebook or twitter. It used to be
Republicans.

------
kayza
It‘s interesting that this video can’t be found in full on YouTube. Why do you
think that is?

